# DOTM January 2013 Poll #1



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

OK, PHEW....There are THREE total polls. PLEASE only vote ONCE between all 3!!!! Good luck!

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12919-dotm-january-2013-poll-2-a.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12920-dotm-january-2013-poll-3-a.html

Photo #1: Aspen submitted by malluver1005










Photo #2: Tess submitted by CatyM










Photo #3: Braxton submitted by CorgiPaws










Photo #4: Duke submitted by hmbutler










Photo #5: Dodger submitted by DandD










Photo #6: Chase submitted by RedNeckCowgirl










Photo #7: Akasha submitted by DaneMama










Photo #8: Chasing toy submitted by Sprocket










Photo #9: Snarl submitted by lauren43










Photo #10: Bat Puppy submitted by eternalstudent


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

naww Duke got a couple votes 

I had to vote for Akasha, she's just too gorgeous. Was so hard to pick though! I want to see about 8 of them in the calendar! haha


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> naww Duke got a couple votes
> 
> I had to vote for Akasha, she's just too gorgeous. Was so hard to pick though! I want to see about 8 of them in the calendar! haha


Duke got my vote although there were 3 others that I was torn over choosing. There are some great pictures and so tough to pick just one!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Let's keep in mind that this is a friendly competition BY DFC members FOR DFC members. Please resist the urge to get everyone you know under the sun to join DFC just for the sake of getting a better spot in the calendar.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It's really hard to pick just one with so many beautiful pictures to choose from!
They are all winners!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool photos hard to choose

(the bat puppy BTW is called Dylan  )


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Are we going to have a vote off if there is a tie?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Are we going to have a vote off if there is a tie?


That's probably a good idea (wouldnt matter if there was a clear 1st and 3 tied for 2nd, but I guess the calendar does need a clear first! and additional vote is prob a fair call)

When does/did voting end?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The voting ends today! I think a vote-off for the top spot if there's a tie is a good idea. So everyone who hasn't yet, vote!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Voting does end tonight...if there is a tie, there will be a second poll between those photos for the placements. So far its looking like there will be a second poll! If there is a clear winner for first place there wont be a second poll to figure out the runners up since it wont really matter in the calendar because I'm not going to put in there labels for the runner up positions. The pictures will just be smaller on the same page as the first place winner.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like an even tie between Braxton, Akasha, Aspen and Duke! Setting up new poll.

I want to make sure that people are also taking into account the QUALITY of the photos. These photos must be high enough quality to make it look great in a calendar. A little bit of blurriness isn't going to make a huge difference but the clearer the photos are the better they will look. Just food for thought with voting!

New voting poll!

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/13303-dotm-need-break-tie.html

Also, I wont be able to get the next months photo submissions thread going until later today. Have some patience with me please!


----------

